
Retroviruses ‘almost half a billion years old’ - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/9051.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of Oxford press release:

[http://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2017-01-10-retroviruses-%E2%80%98al...](http://www.ox.ac.uk/news/2017-01-10-retroviruses-%E2%80%98almost-
half-billion-years-old%E2%80%99)

------
gus_massa
I think it's strange that the retroviruses are only half a billon year old.
I'd have guessed that they are almost as old as the first cell, but I'm not an
expert in this subject.

Do invertebrates/fungus/plante/archea/bacteria have retrovirus? Are they
related?

